
Bristol Startup Ultrahaptics Buys Leap Motion for $30m - melling
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/05/30/bristol-start-up-ultrahaptics-buys-silicon-valley-rival-30m/
======
anchpop
Anyone have a link to a mirror?

~~~
melling
here’s another article:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/30/18645604/leap-motion-
vr-h...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/30/18645604/leap-motion-vr-hand-
tracking-ultrahaptics-acquisition-rumor)

